# Server setup for 5-10 PCs



## Tom0822 (Nov 8, 2007)

Hello All,

Was just wondering if anyone can point me in the right direction in setting up a home office of 5-10 PC's with a server.

Here's what I would like:
All 5-10 PC's to be able to share files and programs like Quickbook (any changes made in quickbook should be seen by all PC's connecting). 
All PC's to share same printer
All PC's to access internet.

I've never setup a server before, but I do have some background in computers.

I was thinking of a peer to peer setup, but correct me if I'm wrong, a peer to peer setup can't see "live" updates in Quickbook.

Can this be done with using XP as the server or would I need Server 2003?
I'm assuming setting up a domain would be best?

Is it a fairly easy process to set this up?

TIA


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

You can do this with XP as the "server" and if the only requirment it to share quickbooks, some general docs and a single printer then using XP is the way to go, I think an actual server would be overkill. Just be warned that XP Pro has a limit of 10 concurrent connections so anymore than 10 computers and you will need a server.

Quickbooks can be installed the way you want it. However be advised that even though your quickbooks will support mulit-user, each computer must have it's own license unless you buy a copy of quickbooks that includes 3,5,10 licenses etc. 

When you install it on the XP server you just tell it that this comptuer will be hosting the company file. Then when you go to open the company file on each workstation you check the "open in multi-user mode" at the bottom of the open-file box. That's it.


----------



## Tom0822 (Nov 8, 2007)

srhoades said:


> You can do this with XP as the "server" and if the only requirment it to share quickbooks, some general docs and a single printer then using XP is the way to go, I think an actual server would be overkill. Just be warned that XP Pro has a limit of 10 concurrent connections so anymore than 10 computers and you will need a server.
> 
> Quickbooks can be installed the way you want it. However be advised that even though your quickbooks will support mulit-user, each computer must have it's own license unless you buy a copy of quickbooks that includes 3,5,10 licenses etc.
> 
> When you install it on the XP server you just tell it that this comptuer will be hosting the company file. Then when you go to open the company file on each workstation you check the "open in multi-user mode" at the bottom of the open-file box. That's it.


So I'm assuming there's a specific install option of Quickbooks on the hosting PC, while there's another install option for workstation PC's, correct?

I just basically want to make sure that no matter which workstation makes the changes, every other computer on the network will also see those changes.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

There is only one company file or database file which will be on the server and all the computers will be using that file at the same time.


----------

